# Camapagnolo Shamal Ultra clincher wheel set: Weights



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

FYI -

Received my Shamal Ultra Ti, clincher-only (not 2-way) with Campy freehub (2008/09 model year): 

FRONT without skewer 
claimed 605 g 
actual 617 g 

REAR without skewer or cassette lockring 
claimed 790 g 
actual 832 g 

TOTAL WHEEL SET without skewer 
claimed 1395 g 
actual 1449 g 
3.9% Higher than claimed (not too unreasonable). 

Campy Skewers (actual, no claim listed) 
Front 55 g 
Rear 63 g 
TOTAL skewers 118 g 

GRAND TOTAL Wheels + Skewers : 
actual 1567 g


----------



## Adjudic8r (Mar 11, 2007)

Yup, that's pretty much what it says on Weight Weenies too. Although I think that you are the first to post the weight with skewers. I just tried mine out for tthe first time yesterday, no hills yet. They seem to be free of that famous Campy freewheel clicking that I have on my Eurus when I coast. I sort of miss it.

Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------

